# Talismanherstellung fehlender Rohstoff



## HugoBoss24 (16. September 2008)

hallo leute. kann mir jemand sagen woher man die gewünschten fragmente bekommt um einen talisman zu erstellen? ich habe sonst alle rohstoffe doch dieser eine fehlt.


----------



## Depak (16. September 2008)

hab bisher erst ein einziges mal ein fragment gefunden und das war in der beta :/ würd auch gern wissen ob die so selten sind...


----------



## BerlinWildfire (16. September 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe muss man den sammel beruf verwerten nehmen damit kann man fragmente herstellen allerdings bis jetzt nur aus grünen items die ja nicht so häufig am anfang sind mein kumpel ist beim anpflanzen auf lvl 50 ich bin beim talisman herstellen auf lvl 7 naja mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Doldress (16. September 2008)

hab das selbe problem kann mir das jemand noch genauer erzählen 
bin talisman und plünderer heist das ich bekomme keine fragment?
kann ich die mir kaufen  oder kann ich den sammel beruf noch wechseln?


----------



## Shintuargar (16. September 2008)

Wo finde ich denn um Himmels Willen den Lehrer für die Talismänner? Ich such mir einen Wolf...(und hab alle anderen schon gefunden)


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn um Himmels Willen den Lehrer für die Talismänner? Ich such mir einen Wolf...(und hab alle anderen schon gefunden)




Die Lehrer heissen "Magiedilettant" und sind eigentlich in jedem Warcamp zu finden. Bei den Zwergen gabs glaub ich einen in der Kneipe.

Fragmente bekommt man durch "Magisches Verwerten"



btw, Talismane nicht Talismänner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uniquename (17. September 2008)

also ich kann den entsprechenden lehrer auch noch nicht finden obwohl alle anderen ja sehr offensichtlich fast auf einem fleck stehen. bin sogar extra nach altdorf gereist aber auch da hab ich alle bis auf ihn aufgefunden. kann mir jemand bitte verraten wo genau man ihn als imperiumspieler am leichtesten findet


----------



## razielsun (17. September 2008)

Uniquename schrieb:


> also ich kann den entsprechenden lehrer auch noch nicht finden obwohl alle anderen ja sehr offensichtlich fast auf einem fleck stehen. bin sogar extra nach altdorf gereist aber auch da hab ich alle bis auf ihn aufgefunden. kann mir jemand bitte verraten wo genau man ihn als imperiumspieler am leichtesten findet



ich war in der unvermeidlichen stadt und hab ihn auch noch nicht gefunden -.-


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

Uniquename schrieb:


> also ich kann den entsprechenden lehrer auch noch nicht finden obwohl alle anderen ja sehr offensichtlich fast auf einem fleck stehen. bin sogar extra nach altdorf gereist aber auch da hab ich alle bis auf ihn aufgefunden. kann mir jemand bitte verraten wo genau man ihn als imperiumspieler am leichtesten findet




Der steht mitten im Wald, hinter einem Haus. Nicht dort, wo all die anderen stehen!


----------



## Eastwood (17. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Der steht mitten im Wald, hinter einem Haus. Nicht dort, wo all die anderen stehen!



Imperium, 2. Kapitel, bei der Taverne "Zur Grauen Dame" (oder so ähnlich).

Der Typ ist auf der Minimap nicht verlinkt. Er heißt, wie schon erwähnt, Magiedilettant. Lauf zu dem Typen, bei dem es die Einflußbelohnungen für Public Quests gibt. Von dem aus links ums Haus (Taverne) herum. Direkt hinter dem Haus stehen ein paar Bäume, und da steht der Typ.


----------



## razielsun (17. September 2008)

Eastwood schrieb:


> Imperium, 2. Kapitel, bei der Taverne "Zur Grauen Dame" (oder so ähnlich).
> 
> Der Typ ist auf der Minimap nicht verlinkt. Er heißt, wie schon erwähnt, Magiedilettant. Lauf zu dem Typen, bei dem es die Einflußbelohnungen für Public Quests gibt. Von dem aus links ums Haus (Taverne) herum. Direkt hinter dem Haus stehen ein paar Bäume, und da steht der Typ.



ich finde leider keinen lehrer...

kann bitte wer einen screenshot der stelle machen? und wenns geht im gebiet grünhäute der zerstörung...


----------



## smokerider (18. September 2008)

Um an die Fragmente zu kommen, musst du den Sammelberuf Verwerten lernen.

Mit diesem kann man (ähnlich dem Entzaubern in WoW) Gegenstände, die Grün oder besser sind verwerten. Dabei kommt manchmal ein Fragment heraus.

Manche Gegenstände (Rufgebundene Belohnungen) lassen sich nicht verwerten, welche genau dies waren habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden (ein Gürtel ging bei mir einfach nicht, andere Dinge wieder schon)


----------



## myxir21 (18. September 2008)

Gegenstände mit der Bezeichnung "Schmuck" lassen sich nicht verändern. Da gehören z.b teilweise auch Gürtel dazu


----------



## ergola (19. September 2008)

smokerider schrieb:


> Um an die Fragmente zu kommen, musst du den Sammelberuf Verwerten lernen.
> 
> Mit diesem kann man (ähnlich dem Entzaubern in WoW) Gegenstände, die Grün oder besser sind verwerten. Dabei kommt manchmal ein Fragment heraus.
> 
> Manche Gegenstände (Rufgebundene Belohnungen) lassen sich nicht verwerten, welche genau dies waren habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden (ein Gürtel ging bei mir einfach nicht, andere Dinge wieder schon)


 na super, hab plündern auf 53 und hab schon 5 blaue und 2 lila teile für die Talismannherstellung (kuriositäten) gefunden. aber halt noch kein fragment. denke ich mach nen 2ten char und schick den den grünen schrott...

hat schon jemand das auktionhaus gefunden? vielleicht kann man die auch günstig kaufen xD


----------



## Blue_Wolf (19. September 2008)

Gefunden ja, nur nichts was man gebrauchen könnte...
Anscheinend sind die Fragmente wirklich so selten, dass sie immer selbst gebraucht werden udn erst gar nicht im Auktionshaus landen. Hab nämlich das selbe Problem mit Plündern und Talismanherstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snib (19. September 2008)

also....für talismanherstellung brauchst du als sammelberuf magisches verwerten, die fragmente bekommst du nur dadurch, desweiteren brauchst du einen netten pharmazeutiker, weil der die goldessenzen herstellt und der wiederum brauch einen netten anpflanzer für die kräuter die er zur herstellung der essenzen braucht...
 alles in allem wirst du berufe wie pharmazie oder talisman herstellung nur erfolgreich machen können wenn du nette gildenmates hast die die entsprechenden anderen berufe haben...zum anpflanzen kann ich nix sagen ausser das ich beim plündern die meisten zutaten für anpflanzen gefunden hab


----------



## Maschek (22. September 2008)

so wie ich das sehe, ist es nicht möglich mit nur einem nebenberuf alle rohstoffe für die talismanherstellung zu bekommen.
man muss, egal welchen sammelberuf man hat, immer rohstoffe kaufen oder sich von einem freund schenken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

Jep sonst wären wir wieder bei WoW wo jeder einfach den Crafter spielen kann indem er irgendwas Farmt und das Zeuch dann ins AH stellt. Wenn du eine Gilde hast frag rum, wenn du anderen Spielern begegnest frag ob sie vll mats haben die sie nicht gebrauchen können, Kommunikation ist das Stichwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (22. September 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage ... ich hab vom plündern das "Famielensiegel" (epic)gedropped bekommen!! was kann ich damit machen,besser gesagt welchen Talsmann kann ich damit herstellen? oder wie tuer kann ich das ins Ah stellen .... weil is ja grade erst mal am anfang des games und da is das AH immer scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so neben bei gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ne bank wo man seine sahen ablegen kann ? 

Gruß


----------



## Maschek (22. September 2008)

> so neben bei gibt es eigentlich sowas wie ne bank wo man seine sahen ablegen kann ?



ja, in altdorf.
beim flugmeister imperium vs. chaos anklicken, dann ganz rechts unten ist altdorf.


----------



## Asses (22. September 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich weiß nicht was ich mit dem Famielensiegel machen kann ...


----------



## DiscoDisco (23. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist brandneu da gibts noch nicht für alle Sachen direkt Informationen. Aber hier sind Epics nicht so besonders wie bei WoW das scheinen im AH noch viele nicht bemerkt zuhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunala (23. September 2008)

Ich verwerte schon seit lvl 5 jeden beschissenen Gegenstand und bin jetzt lvl 20 und habe 10 lvl1 Fragmente gefunden,der ganze fu Rest ist lvl +25 und ich bin gerade mal skill11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was soll dieser Blödsinn !?? In jedem beschissenen Mob findet man Samen und Fragmente sind so selten,wie bei WAR auf lvl 41 kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Talismanherstellung ist voll für den Arsch und wurde bestimmt als Beruf ignoriert und sollte fälschlicherweise erst 2009 in das Spiel integriert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondaru (24. September 2008)

Wunala schrieb:


> Ich verwerte schon seit lvl 5 jeden beschissenen Gegenstand und bin jetzt lvl 20 und habe 10 lvl1 Fragmente gefunden,der ganze fu Rest ist lvl +25 und ich bin gerade mal skill11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde das auch ein bisschen unglücklich am Anfang, da man schneller levelt als genügend Fragmente zum Nachziehen der Talismanherstellung zu bekommen. Die hätten den Händlern in den Anfangsgebieten auch ruhig ein paar Übungs-Fragmente zum Kaufen spendieren können. So wie es jetzt ist muss man als Talismanhersteller ein paar Extrastunden in Tier 1 verbringen um genügend Fragmente zum Skillen zu farmen.

In Tier 2 gibt sich das dann wieder, da man hier deutlich längere Zeit verbringt und auch mehr Items droppt. Dafür tut sich ein anderes Problem auf: man ist irgendwann auf hochwertigere Zutaten angewiesen um überhaupt noch Skillpunkte zu bekommen. Höherwertige Kuriositäten und Goldessenzen aber involvieren die Erzeugnisse von Plünderern (Kuriositäten) und Alchimisten (Goldessenzen). Für Goldessenzen braucht der Alchimist wiederrum Goldstaub von Plünderern ... alle Berufe werden also stark miteinander verwoben und man wird nicht sehr weit kommen, wenn man nicht ein paar Freunde hat, die einem die Zutaten besorgen oder herstellen können. Denn leider machen sich auch die wengisten Plünderer den Aufwand ihre Beute zum Auktionshaus zu tragen - was ich beim knappen Taschenplatz und dem ziemlich langen Weg zur Hauptstadt durchaus verstehen kann.

Wohl dem, der eine gut zusammenarbeitende Gilde hat.


----------



## !Jo (24. September 2008)

der T1 Rufhändler hat günstige Beinlinge, die das nötige Fragmentezeugs droppen... Talismanherstellung ist nicht günstig, aber du kannst jederzeit Fragmente salvagen, geht halt nur ins Geld. von 35 auf 50 hab ich 5 Gold beim Rufhändler gelassen. >.>


----------



## Wunala (25. September 2008)

!Jo schrieb:


> der T1 Rufhändler hat günstige Beinlinge, die das nötige Fragmentezeugs droppen... Talismanherstellung ist nicht günstig, aber du kannst jederzeit Fragmente salvagen, geht halt nur ins Geld. von 35 auf 50 hab ich 5 Gold beim Rufhändler gelassen. >.>



Was für ne Beinlinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Jo (25. September 2008)

ist egal, einfach das günstige grüne Item vom Rufhändler nehmen... für meine Zelotin im Nordland waren das in dem Fall Beinlinge.


----------



## Waransas (6. Oktober 2008)

Bin lvl 10 und hab jetzt 6 Fragmente ... Die find ich immer wenn ich Rüstung oder Waffen Verwerte. Das ganze find ich nur etwas unübersichtlich da nicht zu sehen ist welche Rüssi oder Waffen ich Verwerten kann. Und ich hab seid lvl 2 eine Verschlissene Rüstung die ich nicht verwerten kann, grieg immer die Meldung ich hab nen zu niedrigen Rang in Verwerten. Bin Rang 21 .... Könnte das nen Bug sein oder is das Teil wirklich so hoch angesetzt?

Gruß 

Wara


----------



## Katinkara (23. Dezember 2008)

die goldessenzen kannst du auch beim plündern bekommen 
ujehöher du den skill beim verwerten hast desto wahrscheinlicher ist es das auch ein fragment dabei raus kommt
also also ich glaub ab skill 125 hab ich immer nen fragment dabei gehabt kann auch schon etwas früher gewesen sein


----------

